# Post-molt pics of my male sub-adult P. Ornata



## robc (Dec 18, 2008)

Decided to get my male out and get a few post-molt pics of him. He went from 4.75" to 6" with this molt. Look at those legs!!


----------



## Thompson08 (Dec 18, 2008)

dang very nice spider! I hope  my female molts into 6" next molt, right now she is about 4". At 6" can you breed them or is that to small?


----------



## ReMoVeR (Dec 18, 2008)

xD it loooooks soooo pretty!!!! amazing!  :drool: 

gr8 T , as always!

//Tiago


----------



## robc (Dec 18, 2008)

Thompson08 said:


> dang very nice spider! I hope  my female molts into 6" next molt, right now she is about 4". At 6" can you breed them or is that to small?


6" is perfect, according to Ryan (talkenlate04) the smaller females are easier to get a sac.....but my 10" female is gravid and webbing up her hide....my fingers are crossed!!!


----------



## Thompson08 (Dec 18, 2008)

Good luck!! If my female molts and is 6" I could use him


----------



## robc (Dec 18, 2008)

Thompson08 said:


> Good luck!! If my female molts and is 6" I could use him


I have a MM  also!!!


----------



## Thompson08 (Dec 18, 2008)

Well I don't know because I don't think this female is going to mature or even get close to 6" next molt, but we shal see!


----------



## robc (Dec 18, 2008)

Thompson08 said:


> Well I don't know because I don't think this female is going to mature or even get close to 6" next molt, but we shal see!


5-6" and you could get a sack....might be smaller but it is better than no sac LOL


----------



## Thompson08 (Dec 18, 2008)

When she molts and reaches 5" you will be the first person I ask for a male .


----------



## robc (Dec 18, 2008)

Thompson08 said:


> When she molts and reaches 5" you will be the first person I ask for a male .


I should have one and if not I will find you one!!!


----------

